# 512 mb Vs 1 Gb ram?



## mnnueltuttu (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi dear friends i would like to buy a new phone.

Budget is 15-19k and i like to use apps like the medscape and epocrates etc..

But i am confused bcoz i wants to buy a phone that is future proof for say 1.5 years at least so should i go for phone with 512mb Ram or 1 Gb ram?

Does 1gb ram offers more future proof than 512mb?

What about a used Iphone 3gs or 4 ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

one can't say 512MB ram is less or 1GB ram is overkill. Look at the platform as a whole. Will the mobile be able to use the whole SOC or is the mobile under-powered.

At less than 20k, you have Xperia Sola going head to head against One V. Most likely your dilemma is cause of former having 1GB ram compared to latter having 512MB. For most mobiles 512MB is sufficient, 768MB being upper limit for a single core or one with a powerful graphics. For mobiles having dual core usually 1GB works better cause these also uses better graphics processor that uses up around 256MB ram so you are left with 769MB ram of which another 20-25% goes to Android system memory that is not available to user.

Go for Xperia Sola. to use the full 1GB memory, you'll have to run so many apps most likely mobile will come to a halt.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 12, 2012)

@Sam : Both Sola and One V have 512 MB RAM.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 12, 2012)

err, didn't check properly. thanks for correcting 
all sub 20k mobiles have 512MB ram. Only Atrix2 have 1GB and cost 21-22k


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

Obviously performance of a phone with a 1GB RAM will be far better than that with a 512mb RAM.
And don't even think of iphone 3GS, though you can get a iphone 4 if you want.
In that budget Sola is a very good option and it costs around 18k.
Extending your budget to 22k will give you some much better options like Xperia P and HTC Sensation.


----------



## R2K (Jul 13, 2012)

Well ... 1 GB will be useful if you want to make your device go funky/ flashy by running a truckload of widgets and heavy UI enhancement apps. Other than that, there is no singe app developed to use even half of that memory. And I think android limits the total number of apps running in background even if you have 1 GB of memory as it might be huge blow on battery life in the long run .


----------



## cacklebolt (Jul 13, 2012)

the amount of ram doesnt matter...what matters is whether the platform is utilising the ram...
symbian runs well on 256 mb ram and superbly on 512 mb..
for most everyday tasks 512 mb is fine...
1 gb is only required for heavy tasks and hd gaming...
its just like your pc...
if u r into serious gaming and other resource intensive tasks ,u need lot of ram its a no otherwise...



mnnueltuttu said:


> Hi dear friends i would like to buy a new phone.
> 
> Budget is 15-19k and i like to use apps like the medscape and epocrates etc..
> 
> ...



1 gb does offer future proofing tgo an xtent...

apps like medscape and epocrates run fine on devices like the optimus one and even the htc g1..!!!

and do not go for a used iphone simply because it aint fun...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2012)

rahulpv102 said:


> the amount of ram doesnt matter...what matters is whether the platform is utilising the ram...
> symbian runs well on 256 mb ram and superbly on 512 mb..
> for most everyday tasks 512 mb is fine...


Precisely. 512 MB ram in a cell phone is more than ENOUGH, as well as a single core 1 GHz CPU. Period.
Go for a platform which utilises the ram properly, not something poorly optimised OS like Droid. iOS or WP should be fine.
And you can opt for a used iPhone 4S, i don't see any problem.


----------

